# need Colorado/ Denver help please!



## 2kanzam (Aug 1, 2012)

Ok, I started a thread a long time back asking...and was gonna bump but it is in the kayak forum after the site re-arrangement so I'm asking anew with my revised agenda. I just spent a week on the Chesapeake bay-and have another vaca the week after next..and then this a few weeks after, so i need to do this *CHEAP*!

*The plan:*
I will be in Denver for the first time Oct 8-11 while my GF is at a conference. Once the conference is over we were hoping to either a) Tent camp a night or two or b) rent a Rustic cabin for a night or two. Something cheap (free), no more than 2ish hours from Denver, scenic and something near some trout fishing preferably. 

*Main issue:*
I was really hoping to just drive to a roadside campsite near water, park, pitch a quick tent and fish that eve and next morning-maybe 2 nights. Here it is not so hard to do on National Forest land (some NPS) and I hope it is the same there on NF, BLM and NPS. I know it is the beginning of hunting season, so cheap cabins will likely be booked? It would be nice to be pointed to an area with options in case one spot is taken and specific directions appreciated. Thought about RMNP but many campgrounds are closed and there is no distributed camping (right?). Was mainly looking at Clear Creek RD, Arapaho NF, Routt NF and Pike NF. Any suggestions??? 


After this we will prolly lay up in a cheap motel for a night or two before flying out but I'd like for there to be something for us to do nearby. So maybe in Saluda, Colorado Springs, Boulder...somewhere not too far from airport (and prefereably between airport and campsite)

*And some random questions:*
-Any floatble water left in those parts? I have decided to leave my boats at home, but if something epic is running (whitewater or scenic) we might hafta do it by renting or going with an outfitter. (float and fish would be awesome!)

-Any fishing suggestions (float or wade)-would love to get a cuttthroat or into some of those invasive brookies y'all got!

-Feel free to make other specific suggestions- breweries, bars, point of interest, live music, streams, parks restaraunts

PMs welcomed

We're handy on the river too if someone is gonna overnight and needs some help rowing, shuttling etc!

Thanks in advance guys and gals, I am in desperate need of some help on the campsite stuff, otherwise I will be driving all over Co. for days with a pissed of girlfriend!


----------



## formerflatlander (Aug 8, 2013)

Just a thought. Camped Hecla Junction at tail end of brown's canyon. $20 per night including parks pass for tent. RMOC at turn off for Hecla rents equipment and does IK runs. Seemed good fishing according to those doing so. Bathrooms in the site. Just above Salida. Brown's is class 2/3 at this level according to one guy from outfitter. Down side: most rafting companies are done for the year. RMOC does guided floats with IK for $125/person half day; may still run.


----------



## FrankC (Jul 8, 2008)

I would drive up to the Buena Vista area and camp up in the 8 Mile area (google it for map). Plenty of dispersed sites with mountain views. The Arkansas River is nearby for fishing. BV has some decent places to drink and eat. Probably some cheap motel ot cabins in the area too. This is about 2 hrs of Denver. Drive up Cottonwood Pass if you get a chance.


----------



## jennifer (Oct 14, 2003)

Don't know how much the cabins at Rancho or State Bridge are, but there is cheap camping at Pumphouse. This is on the Upper Colorado near Kremmling. There will be more water here than anywhere else in Oct., and you can rent duckies or paddle boards and run the river (easy class II) and fish.


----------



## bdf48 (Mar 4, 2010)

Check out the poudre canyon. There is campground camping throughout, fishing and music at the mishawaka.


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

FrankC said:


> I would drive up to the Buena Vista area and camp up in the 8 Mile area (google it for map). Plenty of dispersed sites with mountain views. The Arkansas River is nearby for fishing. BV has some decent places to drink and eat. Probably some cheap motel ot cabins in the area too. This is about 2 hrs of Denver. Drive up Cottonwood Pass if you get a chance.


Ark has fished well this year. Suggestions re: ark are just what I would recommend. You can rent whitewater stuff at CKS in Buena Vista if you want to get wet.


----------



## HtotheJ (May 19, 2010)

Agreed, the ark is great, there is some good free camping on the river by the railroad bridge campground. PM me if you want details. Or the upper Colorado at pumphouse or rancho del rio or state bridge is always nice. both have good fishing and cheap hotels nearby if you want to get out of a tent. Have fun


----------



## OldandBitter (Jun 11, 2011)

Camp at Pumphouse, summer was tough on the fishing but the are a few guides at Rancho who know of some places higher up (Rock Creek) that might have some good fishing. We like to hit the Dam Brewery on the way Denver, there is Tommyknocker in Idaho Springs. Wherever you are in this great state, you'll probably be close to a fine micro-brewery.


----------



## OldandBitter (Jun 11, 2011)

I a big harrumph to the Ark Camping. It was still runnable this morning at a little over 600 at Nathrop, not sure if that will last.


----------

